# 2014 Products



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Some bows are out now but most new stuff will debut at the ATA show in KY in Jan 2014


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

http://archery-shop.jp/catalog/MK_Archery_2014.pdf

http://archery-shop.jp/catalog/SF_ARCHERY2014.pdf


New product catalogues from MK archery and SF. Still no W&W or anything from Easton online.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I can't wait to see what hits the used market after the upgrades.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

ok my SF Forged + is still sitting in the box as my wife won't let me open until Xmas (early present on a black friday sale). Anyone know if there are any changes to this riser for 2014 while I'm still in the return period?


----------



## Apollon (Dec 9, 2013)

There are rumours regarding upcoming stabilizers 'Gabriel Wizard' from 'Gabriel Bogensport':

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...319.1073741825.364067483694422&type=1&theater

- 10mm diameter
- integrated TFCs (?)


----------



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> I can't wait to see what hits the used market after the upgrades.


+1

It's the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## Number46 (Dec 26, 2012)

MJAnderson68 said:


> ok my SF Forged + is still sitting in the box as my wife won't let me open until Xmas (early present on a black friday sale). Anyone know if there are any changes to this riser for 2014 while I'm still in the return period?


According to the 2014 SF catalog the forged+ looks like its the same. One riser that does look different though is the Axiom+. They're calling it the Axiom+L. Depending on where it falls in the price line it might be a great entry level riser. Maybe like a beginner and a half riser. It looks like it'll have a top, bottom and central stabilizer bushing, two plunger holes, a functional looking clicker extender and a limb alignment system. If it takes the same place in the riser market that the Axiom+ limbs have taken in the entry level limb market this might be a really good answer to the JOAD kids and parents asking the "what bow should I get" question.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

It seems to me that WW has dropped all "high end" items from the SF bow line, placing it squarely in the low to intermediate market.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> It seems to me that WW has dropped all "high end" items from the SF bow line, placing it squarely in the low to intermediate market.


Where it should be IMO.

SF products have filled a huge need in the market in the past few years. Every JOAD event I host or attend is swampled by SF risers and limbs and stabilizers. It was a good move on W&W's part, but I can see why they wouldn't want the SF line to take over their premium brand...


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I personally can't wait for the 2015 line-up. I will be waiting to try a GPX when someone decides to unload it to buy Hoyt's new LMNOPX. Now if only they would reintroduce a 27" ILF...


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

They would probably make one if you and eleven other people weren't the only ones who want one. There's no real demand for it.

Considering Hoyt just had their best sales year in the company history (both compound and recurve) they seem to know what they're doing, AT pundits aside.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

>--gt--> said:


> They would probably make one if you and eleven other people weren't the only ones who want one. There's no real demand for it.
> *
> Considering Hoyt just had their best sales year in the company history (both compound and recurve)* they seem to know what they're doing, AT pundits aside.


Units or dollars?

Don't worry GT, I know how insignificant myself and fellow pundits are.

Cheers


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't believe Hoyt don't make a bare bow riser. Sky have shown them how it's done they should try it now.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bigjono said:


> I can't believe Hoyt don't make a bare bow riser. Sky have shown them how it's done they should try it now.


They don't care about "fringe" elements of the sport. Not enough profit in barebow risers. Or, apparently 27" ILF risers either.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> They don't care about "fringe" elements of the sport. Not enough profit in barebow risers. Or, apparently 27" ILF risers either.


No Barebow risers but the make a Hunger games bow :wink:


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

steve morley said:


> No Barebow risers but the make a Hunger games bow :wink:



Although Win and Win don't make a specific Barebow riser I have seen the Inno Max being used more in Barebow, I'm told it's a little heavier than the normal target bows and just happens to make a good Barebow rig, I don't know if this was by accident or design.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

steve morley said:


> No Barebow risers but the make a Hunger games bow :wink:


Did you miss the "profit" part? LOL...

Never let a good marketing opportunity go to waste.


----------



## DruFire (Jan 10, 2013)

>--gt--> said:


> There's no real demand for it.


Actually there is a demand for 27" ILF options. Hoyt knew the options were limited, so they offer all of there formula bows in 27 then discontinue there ILF. I wonder why, actually no I don't, it was a wise marketing move and easy way to push the formula risers.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

DruFire said:


> Actually there is a demand for 27" ILF options. Hoyt knew the options were limited, so they offer all of there formula bows in 27 then discontinue there ILF. I wonder why, actually no I don't, it was a wise marketing move and easy way to push the formula risers.


game...set...match
Well said DruFire. You beat me to it. Never underestimate the role of marketing. That perceived lack of demand that our venerable contributer is trying to sell us is just what you say. A very smart marketing ploy to lock those who want a domestic long riser into a proprietary limb system.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

>--gt--> said:


> They would probably make one if you and eleven other people weren't the only ones who want one. There's no real demand for it.
> 
> Considering Hoyt just had their best sales year in the company history (both compound and recurve) they seem to know what they're doing, AT pundits aside.


GT I truly am interested, is that units or dollars? Did profit show the same increase? What about market share, did they increase over their competitors? You throw out a statement like that, but lets see some context.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

DruFire said:


> Actually there is a demand for 27" ILF options. Hoyt knew the options were limited, so they offer all of there formula bows in 27 then discontinue there ILF. I wonder why, actually no I don't, it was a wise marketing move and easy way to push the formula risers.


Because there are just droves of Inno Max and Luxors sitting around gather dust.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

Any ideas if Win & Win will come out with new limbs?


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

They usually show their new models at the Berlin Open which is this weekend.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> Did you miss the "profit" part? LOL...
> 
> Never let a good marketing opportunity go to waste.



Yes it's good for profits but if you neglect the Archers needs over profits then it's not going to be good for the sport, finding that balance is the really smart thing to do for long term growth. 

And when those Hunger games fans figure out how much of an OTT price they got their bows for their Honeymoon romance with Hoyt will be over very fast.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

New SF line up apparently don't show any 23" riser, as the Axion+L is listed as a 25" riser only. I really hope the Axiom 23 will stil be available, as it is the only good cheep option available as entry level for children. 
During the last 3 weeks in my club I have had 6 new archers of different ages fom 9 to 39 purchasing a full entry level kit for recurve shooting. All of them were including SF riser + button, SF limbs, SF bow stand, Fivics stabs, Avalon sights and quiver , Aco tab, Exe bag and 9 full carbon arrows in 1000 to 1300 spine (Cross-X or Sky-Art depending on availability). Cost of full Kit from 350 to 640 Euro depending form specific options. 
100 % of these items are entry level, made in China (apart form EXE bags) , but are of good quality and finally assembled bow is more than good to reach the reasonable level were limbs and arrows should be changed and clicker added, with no other changes. 
For sure, there are no alternatives in the market, at least in Italy, to get same quality of the full kit at same price. It means that SF is now market leader by far in the entry level, in Italy for sure and I have to suppose in all Europe, too. A clean separation of the line up level between W&W and SF is therefore more than a logical choice. What is not logical is the fact that they don't have any competition at all in the entry level segment, and this may become a big limit in archery development in future.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Vittorio said:


> New SF line up apparently don't show any 23" riser, as the Axion+L is listed as a 25" riser only. I really hope the Axiom 23 will stil be available, as it is the only good cheep option available as entry level for children.
> During the last 3 weeks in my club I have had 6 new archers of different ages fom 9 to 39 purchasing a full entry level kit for recurve shooting. All of them were including SF riser + button, SF limbs, SF bow stand, Fivics stabs, Avalon sights and quiver , Aco tab, Exe bag and 9 full carbon arrows in 1000 to 1300 spine (Cross-X or Sky-Art depending on availability). Cost of full Kit from 350 to 640 Euro depending form specific options.
> 100 % of these items are entry level, made in China (apart form EXE bags) , but are of good quality and finally assembled bow is more than good to reach the reasonable level were limbs and arrows should be changed and clicker added, with no other changes.
> For sure, there are no alternatives in the market, at least in Italy, to get same quality of the full kit at same price. It means that SF is now market leader by far in the entry level, in Italy for sure and I have to suppose in all Europe, too. A clean separation of the line up level between W&W and SF is therefore more than a logical choice. What is not logical is the fact that they don't have any competition at all in the entry level segment, and this may become a big limit in archery development in future.


Vittorio, I agree 100% - your experience mirrors my own with youth archers in our area. 

Steve, I think you underestimate how much people want to be associated with what is perceived as the dominant brand, and how sheep-like they can be. Marketing is an art and science and occupies a larger part of any major company than ever before, because frankly it works better than R&D and word of mouth honesty.

John


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

Number46 said:


> According to the 2014 SF catalog the forged+ looks like its the same. One riser that does look different though is the Axiom+. They're calling it the Axiom+L. Depending on where it falls in the price line it might be a great entry level riser. Maybe like a beginner and a half riser. It looks like it'll have a top, bottom and central stabilizer bushing, two plunger holes, a functional looking clicker extender and a limb alignment system. If it takes the same place in the riser market that the Axiom+ limbs have taken in the entry level limb market this might be a really good answer to the JOAD kids and parents asking the "what bow should I get" question.


Thanks. That's what I thought but I was reading a Google translate of a German discussion that said the same thing.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> I can't wait to see what hits the used market after the upgrades.


^^^ This!! ^^^ :wink:


----------



## Regius (Oct 1, 2005)

The 2014 KAYA Catalog is on line. 
http://www.kfatrading.com/it/download-area.html


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

T.R.U. Ball has a lot of new products out this year!


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Regius said:


> The 2014 KAYA Catalog is on line.
> http://www.kfatrading.com/it/download-area.html


Interesting tab on pages 20-21 of the catalog: 

View attachment 1843801


View attachment 1843800


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone have any hints on what B stinger would be releasing this year? They posted a teaser photo on their site/Facebook in December. They have yet to mention a release date as well.


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

http://www.fivics.com/fivics2013/images/fivics_2014.pdf

Fivics has released their new stuff.

27 inch ILF riser, and a new finger tab design it seems.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Basilios said:


> 27 inch ILF riser, and a new finger tab design it seems.


Apparently they don't know that nobody wants one :wink: It looks pretty good actually. Still hoping for a re-introduction of the 27" GMX, but this might be tempting. Though the direct translation in the catalogue is entertaining.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Maybe it's just the Engrish, but it seems like if a person wants a high wrist grip then Fivics sells a high wrist riser and vice versa. I hope they just mean grip because it would kind of stink to be wedded into one grip shape. Speaking of which I think those factory grips they are offering on their risers look really good! Definitely a far cry from the barely shaped blocks you see on some risers.

Also the 27" looks damn sexy. I wonder what the price will be?

-Grant


----------



## mrcina (Dec 2, 2013)

Number46 said:


> According to the 2014 SF catalog the forged+ looks like its the same. One riser that does look different though is the Axiom+. They're calling it the Axiom+L. Depending on where it falls in the price line it might be a great entry level riser. Maybe like a beginner and a half riser. It looks like it'll have a top, bottom and central stabilizer bushing, two plunger holes, a functional looking clicker extender and a limb alignment system. If it takes the same place in the riser market that the Axiom+ limbs have taken in the entry level limb market this might be a really good answer to the JOAD kids and parents asking the "what bow should I get" question.


I've been looking at this riser but I don't think that Axiom+L will have a limb alignment system. Current "new" Axiom+ doesn't have it.
Any further info will be appreciated, thx


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

http://www.eastonarchery.com/uploads/downloads/Catalogs/Easton_Target_2014_Catalog.pdf

New catalogue is finally released.
Looks like they have updates the selection chart also.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

link doesn't take you a catalog


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

Hmm I'll double check the link. 
Does this one work?

http://www.eastonarchery.com/downloads


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Basilios said:


> http://www.eastonarchery.com/uploads/downloads/Catalogs/Easton_Target_2014_Catalog.pdf
> 
> New catalogue is finally released.
> Looks like they have updates the selection chart also.


This link works for me.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

TER said:


> This link works for me.


Yea it's working on my phone - not on my laptop though.


----------

